# DTRPG Security Alert notice (merged)



## RangerWickett (Aug 9, 2005)

*Security Alert notice*

DTRPG's banner ads are messing with me. Every time I load a page, I get 1 or 2 notices saying that there's a non-verified security certificate, and when I look into it, it says DTRPG is the source of the certificate. It's getting irritating, and I don't want to approve what might be malicious.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 9, 2005)

ya, that's darn annoying


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2005)

Yup, me too.  DTRPG's banners are hosted on their own servers.  I wonder if someone accidentally changed a setting?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 9, 2005)

Grrr.  Glad it's annoying other people, too.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 9, 2005)

And I thought it was just my computer finding a new way to drive me insane...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 9, 2005)

can you kill the banner till they fix it??


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 9, 2005)

I sent them a head's up via their website.


----------



## ugulu (Aug 9, 2005)

Ditto the error - hopefully it's not going to last long, one way or another.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 9, 2005)

Its happening to me as well.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2005)

I've emailed Steve Wieck.  Hopefully they'll fix it soon.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll throw my me too here too!    

Looks like they might have changed the name of their server (or moved the ad to a different one) and now it doesn't match their cert name.


----------



## Turjan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmm... they'll most probably be home by now. These alert boxes are really annoying. Is there any other way to temporarily deal with the problem? The ad isn't visible now, anyway. At least not in my browser.


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 9, 2005)

Thought it was me.  Its always good to know others are sharing your pain


----------



## Turjan (Aug 9, 2005)

Seems to be over now, though .

Edit: Sigh... that relief was a bit premature.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 9, 2005)

I have been hit three times with it already.

I was about to reconfig my firewall...but nah...I will leave it to the problem solvers.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 9, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've emailed Steve Wieck.  Hopefully they'll fix it soon.



 Five hours later, no fix. Maybe they're sleeping?


----------



## andargor (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, I put graphics.drivethrurpg.com in AdBlock until it's fixed. 

Andargor


----------



## Turjan (Aug 9, 2005)

As it's still the same hassle, here a short fix for Firefox: 

Under Tools - Options - Web Features - Load Images - Exceptions, enter graphics.drivethrurpg.com as "Block". This gets rid of the message.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Aug 9, 2005)

The problem is that their SSL certificate is for www.drivethrurpg.com and the graphics are being delivered from a different subdomain: graphics.drivethrurpg.com. They need to host their graphics on their main domain and not this subdomain to avoid this warning message appearing.

Cheers


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 9, 2005)

Whew, that was a pain in the butt.  Thanks for helping on how to block that.

And to think that I thought I was the only one.  I'm glad I'm not the only one...cause misery loves company.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, at least this problem isn't my fault.

Is it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 9, 2005)

Weird stuff.


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 9, 2005)

This is driving me crazy. I don't have Adblock. Anyone have any idea how to fix this in Mozilla?


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 9, 2005)

Now you can all feel my pain.  I hardly batted an eye when this came up.  Lately, I get the same wonky certificate doubt every time I sign on to Hotmail.  This is the first time I've ever had the problem here.  Thank goodness, too.  This gets old fast.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 9, 2005)

I've disabled the block that displays the ad until Drive Thru fixes the problem on their end.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 9, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I've disabled the block that displays the ad until Drive Thru fixes the problem on their end.



gracias, senor.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm still getting it.

how do you block in Explorer?

diaglo "who knows nuthink about computers" Ooi


----------



## yennico (Aug 9, 2005)

I thought this annoying thing was only a problem of opera but know I know also some person with IE have this problem.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 9, 2005)

*DTRPG ad causing security issue..*

Something that just started happening, this ad by www.drivethrurpg.com is trying to send Certs to my system.  This can be used to spy into my browsing habits and also my buying habits as well.  

Can someone please turn that thing off!


----------



## JBowtie (Aug 9, 2005)

Never attribute to malice what can be explained by incompentence.

I'm sure someone simply mistyped an URL (or, more likely, cut and paste a secure URL when they meant an insecure URL).

If you're using Firefox with the AdBlock extension, you can turn that off for good (or at least until they fix it).


----------



## Klaus (Aug 9, 2005)

I've been getting the same certificate pop-up. Pretty annoying.

Anyway, this should probably be in Meta.


----------



## Sammael (Aug 9, 2005)

There is already a thread in Meta about this with a quick solution for Firefox users (disabling images from DTRPG domain).


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

They are using the certificate of the second level domain (drivethrurpg.com), but the URL is a third level domain (graphics.drivethrurpg.com), since the URLs are different, the browser is sending the alarm. Since it is a subdomain of the certificated one, there is nothing to worry about, probably.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

That 'potentially malicious' stuff is just a standard message, there shouldn't really be anything to worry about, because the site in question is their own subdomain. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I've disabled the block that displays the ad until Drive Thru fixes the problem on their end.




It's the ad banner at the top of the page, Michael.


----------



## Romnipotent (Aug 9, 2005)

Another reason to never use or trust DTRPG because they crash your boot sectors and spy on your web surfing habbits.
They have however found out that WW buyers like more fetish material than a D&D buyer, who just looks at this all day long: www.giantitp.com/cgi-bin/GiantITP/ootscript


----------



## Vascant (Aug 9, 2005)

While I agree.. there "shouldn't" be a problem..there also shouldn't be this problem either.  Obviously they are making changes that effect others will very little testing.  Disarming people because you assume there is no problem is not the proper recourse since you will not be personally fixing any problems that "could" creep up.

It is a problem and can cause larger problems "if" in the wrong hands.

*Morris: Sorry about the post in General.. waking up and get 2 different systems alarming me of a security issue I kind of get a little.. edgy*


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Aug 9, 2005)

And it's not fixed.

A little advice from a Community Supporter: I don't care how much they paid for their advertising--when ads cause a problem like this they should be removed from the site immediately. Sending an e-mail to the company in the middle of the night is, well, lots of words come easily to mind but _ineffectual_ is probably the most polite.


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 9, 2005)

And you think I am going to re-enable an ADVERTISEMENT after they fix it, right.


----------



## thalmin (Aug 9, 2005)

Do they have another ad or somthing at the very bottom of the page, too, 'cause I get another blank box with the red X down there.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 9, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It's the ad banner at the top of the page, Michael.




Oh...  Oops - I'll turn the other one back on.

But why aren't any other top area ads showing??


----------



## diaglo (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone know how to block the cert from keep coming up?

i'm using IE 6.0.2800.1106


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> anyone know how to block the cert from keep coming up?
> 
> i'm using IE 6.0.2800.1106




You're still getting it?  There are no DTRPG hosted graphics active at the moment.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Oh...  Oops - I'll turn the other one back on.
> 
> But why aren't any other top area ads showing??




Dunno.  I only deactivated the DTRPG campaign.


----------



## JimAde (Aug 9, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> You're still getting it?  There are no DTRPG hosted graphics active at the moment.



 I just got the message, too, for what it's worth.

I'm using Firefox.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 9, 2005)

still getting it.
not as frequent but it is still there.

mostly when i load the whole forum. not a subforum.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 9, 2005)

Try clearing your cache.


----------



## BSF (Aug 9, 2005)

I was going to suggest a cache flush as well.  Depending on your settings, your browser might be assuming that the graphic is still the same without a full query to the site.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 9, 2005)

I just got an email response from them acknowledging the problem and that they are working to have it fixed ASAP.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 9, 2005)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Try clearing your cache.



thanks. that got rid of it for me.


----------

